# Lake Cumberland pictures.



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

If anyone has ever been to lake Cumberlands Seventy-Six falls, you will be surprised by these photos. It won't be to much partying there for a while.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

I drove past the lake last week and couldn't believe how far down it was.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

they wont have to worry about anyone jumping off them this sumer


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I dunno john...I've seen some crazy stuff go down at those falls.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I wouldn't jump off of it at normal pool...so I know it ain't happening at that level. And I pity the fool that does...!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Rodney,
wonder how many beer cans and thongs they found in the mud there! LOL

Mike


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL...I shutter to think...!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Last time I was down there was seven years ago. What's going on? I guess I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

pretty easy to guess from the list of items, don't you think??


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Dam must be wide open.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

FishJunky said:


> Last time I was down there was seven years ago. What's going on? I guess I'm out of the loop.


They are doing dam repairs and thus needed to lower the level. There was another thread on here recently discussing it. I am sure you can find it if you do a search.


----------

